# ahórrate



## Dymn

Bom dia,

Como posso dizer... "_ahórrate el lenguaje soez_". Achei muitos exemplos diferentes, não sei se o mais adequado e "_-me_", "_-te_" ou que preposição é que devo usar.

Está correto?

_Poupa-me/-te a/à/da linguagem soez_

Muito obrigado


----------



## gato radioso

Acho que não é necessário um pronome.
Esperemos pelos nativos.


----------



## Carfer

'_Poupa-me a/à ..._'. O pronome  (_'me'_) é necessário quando o significado é '_não queiras fazer de mim parvo', 'escusas de insistir que não me enganas', _ou seja, quando a tónica é posta no falante que se sente agredido/ofendido. Sem o pronome pede objecto directo expresso (o que quer que seja que se quer poupar) '_Poupa o esforço que não é por aí que lá vais!_', '_Poupa o palavreado, que não me enganas_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Isso era o que eu estava a pensar.
Ex: Um casal a discutir:
_-Não estou disposto a aturar mais essa atitude.
-Podes poupar esse palavreado tudo. Não tenciono escutar-te mais._


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Isso era o que eu estava a pensar.
> Ex: Um casal a discutir:
> _-Não estou disposto a aturar mais essa atitude.
> -Podes poupar esse palavreado t*o*do. Não tenciono escutar-te mais._


Isso.


----------



## Ari RT

Do ponto de vista gramatical, está mais do que explicado acima. Observe que no Português construções como 
- ahórrate;
- cómetelo todo;

não levam pronome reflexivo. Um brasileiro médio diria
- economize, guarde;
- coma tudo.

Esses verbos não pedem a reflexividade. Comemos, simplesmente, não "nos" comemos. Portanto, uma tradução direta não daria um resultado natural. Provavelmente, um brasileiro diria:
- Guarde para você os palavrões (é diferente de guarde-se); ou
- Não venha com grosserias.


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Do ponto de vista gramatical, está mais do que explicado acima. Observe que no Português construções como
> - ahórrate;
> - cómetelo todo;
> 
> não levam pronome reflexivo. Um brasileiro médio diria
> - economize, guarde;
> - coma tudo.
> 
> Esses verbos não pedem a reflexividade. Comemos, simplesmente, não "nos" comemos. Portanto, uma tradução direta não daria um resultado natural. Provavelmente, um brasileiro diria:
> - Guarde para você os palavrões (é diferente de guarde-se); ou
> - Não venha com grosserias.


Claro.
De facto, essas construções são enfáticas ainda no original espanhol. Podes tirá-las (dizendo "cómelo" por exemplo) sem a frase perder inteligibilidade. No entanto, é um uso idiomático tão frequente que tendemos a pensar que é uma sintaxe normal e aliás transferível a outras línguas. Suponho que acontece o mesmo em português com algumas construções, por exemplo o "é" em _vocês não querem é trabalhar, _que numa tradução ao castelhano deveria ser omitido.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> o "é" em _vocês não querem é trabalhar, _que numa tradução ao castelhano deveria ser omitido.


Esse "é" apesar de podermos considerá-lo expletivo, enfatiza a verdadeira razão de algo, ou seja, o motivo é não quererem trabalhar.
Expletivo só em termos gramaticais, mas na realidade, ele está a reforçar uma ideia... (não vai ser a gramática que o vai impedir) 
Os trabalhadores dizem que está frio, que não têm ferramentas, que falta material, etc...
Mas, na realidade, eles são *é* malandros. (Sem querer, acabei por introduzir outro exemplo).


----------



## zema

gato radioso said:


> Suponho que acontece o mesmo em português com algumas construções, por exemplo o "é" em _vocês não querem é trabalhar, _que numa tradução ao castelhano deveria ser omitido.


En Argentina en este caso, por el motivo que explica Pfaa, no lo omitimos sino que solemos decir: _Ustedes lo que no quieren es trabajar._
No sé si se dice o se entiende en España.


----------



## gato radioso

zema said:


> En Argentina en este caso, por el motivo que explica Pfaa, no lo omitimos sino que solemos decir: _Ustedes lo que no quieren es trabajar._
> No sé si se dice o se entiende en España.


Nós cá dizemo-lo exactamente igual do que vocês na Argentina.
De facto, temos também outros exemplos e com a mesma finalidade que o amigo Pfaa ja disse. Por exemplo o "sí" que às vezes confunde aos estrangeiros:
"Usted sí que sabe alemán"
"Yo sí te quiero", etc...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Nós cá dizemo-lo exactamente igual do que vocês na Argentina.
> De facto, temos também outros exemplos e com a mesma finalidade que o amigo Pfaa ja disse. Por exemplo o "sí" que às vezes confunde aos estrangeiros:
> "Usted sí que sabe alemán"
> "Yo sí te quiero", etc...



O que, nesse caso, confundiria um português seria o '_que_', porque, de resto, nós dizemos também assim (_'Você sim, sabe alemão'_)


----------



## zema

Por aquí también, pero creo que no exactamente en el mismo caso:

_- Usted sí que sabe español _(no como el candidato que se presentó antes, que hablaba muy mal). También, sin comparar, puede querer decir: -_De verdad que usted sabe español.

- Usted lo que sabe es español _(y no portugués, como puso en su currículum).


----------



## gato radioso

Yo a los angloparlantes les digo que es como su "do" enfático y eso les ayuda.
_I do love French cuisine, _etc.


----------



## patriota

O meu uso:

_Você, sim, sabe espanhol._ = ao contrário dos outros
_Você sabe espanhol, sim. _= não diga que não sabe!
_O que você sabe é espanhol._ = e não português


----------



## Dymn

E _"você é que sabe espanhol_"?


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> E _"você é que sabe espanhol_"?


No nosso uso, significa que não tenho obrigação de saber, interpretar ou conhecer alguma coisa dita em espanhol ou relacionada com essa língua e que tem de ser o interlocutor a tratar do assunto, porque ele é que sabe espanhol, ('_você é que sabe /eu não sei/, portanto responda você /resolva você o problema'_). É uma maneira de se desresponsabilizar.


----------



## gato radioso

Dymn said:


> E _"você é que sabe espanhol_"?


Sería como "Usted *es quien/el que *sabe español..."


----------



## Dymn

Pues yo siempre lo he entendido como_ "usted *sí (que)* sabe español"._



Carfer said:


> No nosso uso, significa que não tenho obrigação de saber, interpretar ou conhecer alguma coisa dita em espanhol ou relacionada com essa língua e que tem de ser o interlocutor a tratar do assunto, porque ele é que sabe espanhol, ('_você é que sabe /eu não sei/, portanto responda você /resolva você o problema'_). É uma maneira de se desresponsabilizar.


E poderia usar-se com o mesmo uso que diz o Zema mais acima?



zema said:


> _- Usted sí que sabe español _(no como el candidato que se presentó antes, que hablaba muy mal).


----------



## Carfer

O significado de muitas destas expressões depende frequentemente do tom em que são proferidas. Ainda assim, mesmo não descartando a possibilidade de alguém dizer em tom admirativo '_Você é que sabe espanhol!_', diria que o sentido mais comum é o que mencionei acima. Nesse sentido admirativo, o mais certo é dizermo-lo doutra maneira: '_Você é um (barra)/ um especialista/ em espanho_l' ou algo do género.
'_Você é que sabe espanhol_', com os sentidos indicados pelo zema, parece-me pouco provável.


----------



## zema

En algunas ocasiones en que _"você é que sabe"_ aparece solo, creo que se podría traducir como "tú/vos sabrás" o "usted sabrá".

Algunos ejemplos adaptados de la Web, traducidos a castellano rioplatense:


> - Você tem que dar uma entrevista.
> - Mas eu não quero me expor.
> - Você não duvide do poder da mídia.
> - Ah, mas meu advogado falou pra eu não fazer nada.
> - Você é que sabe, tô te dando um toque porque a coisa tá muito feia.
> 
> - Tenés que dar una entrevista.
> - Pero no quiero exponerme.
> - No descreas del poder de los medios.
> - Ah, pero mi abogado me dijo que no hiciera nada.
> - Vos sabrás, yo te advierto porque está muy fea la cosa.





> - Você é que sabe, eu não investia o meu dinheiro num terreno assim.
> 
> - Vos sabrás, yo no invertiría mi dinero en un terreno así.


----------



## pfaa09

Você é que *sabe* nesse contexto isolado, é o mesmo que: _é lá consigo. _Mas a seguir pode vir um conselho.
Não tem a ver com saber algo.
_Ele lá *sabe* da vida dele._ Isto significa que a pessoa é adulta e ninguém se deve intrometer.


----------



## zema

pfaa09 said:


> Você é que *sabe* nesse contexto isolado, é o mesmo que: _é lá consigo. _Mas a seguir pode vir um conselho.
> Não tem a ver com saber algo.
> _Ele lá *sabe* da vida dele._ Isto significa que a pessoa é adulta e ninguém se deve intrometer.



Sí, ese _"tú/vos sabrás"_ no debe ser tomado literalmente; tiene más bien un sentido de "allá tú", es tu decisión, como quieras, tú
decides (y la responsabilidad de lo que decidas es tuya), etc.

"Él sabrá lo que hace" o "Él sabrá de su vida" pueden tener también un sentido semejante a _"Ele lá sabe da vida dele"_, por aquí al menos.


----------

